# Poligamia/Quando e dove si accetta



## Old aristocat (25 Settembre 2009)

Secondo voi la poligamia, anche nei Paesi dove è riconosciuta legalmente, è un mostruoso esempio di ipocrisia sentimentale (vedi film-capolavoro Lanterne Rosse) oppure, paradossalmente, un modo non ipocrita di vivere l'amore (vedi affermazioni di Pupo, bigamo alla luce del sole)?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (25 Settembre 2009)

Ultimamente mi sto convincendo che molti matrimoni si reggono sull'ipocrisia (prima che vi incacchiate: Ho scritto "molti" non "tutti"!).
Non solo per la visione (falsata) dalla frequentazione di questo forum.
La poligamia secondo me è accettabile quando NON c'è un sentimento vero.
Quando invece dell'amore, c'è un tiepidissimo affetto ma soprattutto una grandissima convenienza nel rimaner sposati (economica, sociale, ecc).

Io non potrei accettarla mai.
Piuttosto crepo sola.


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Secondo voi la poligamia, anche nei Paesi dove è riconosciuta legalmente, è un mostruoso esempio di ipocrisia sentimentale (vedi film-capolavoro Lanterne Rosse) oppure, paradossalmente, un modo non ipocrita di vivere l'amore (vedi affermazioni di Pupo, bigamo alla luce del sole)?


In natura esistono milioni (o miliardi?) di specie animali. Tra queste, quelle riconosciute come monogame sono non più di 10. Geneticamente l'essere umano non rientra tra di queste. Solo che l'etica e le convenzioni sociali (i cosìdetti "valori") ci spingono a tenere a freno l'impulso genetico con il cervello. Qualcuno ci riesce bene, altri ci riescono decisamente peggio.
Se per convenzione sociale, la nostra società accettasse la poligamia o semplicemente la coppia aperta, ci sarebbero molti meno divorzi e ipocrisie in famiglia. 
So che sarebbe un mondo utopico..Un pò come il comunismo ideale. 

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In natura esistono milioni (o miliardi?) di specie animali. Tra queste, quelle riconosciute come monogame sono non più di 10. Geneticamente l'essere umano non rientra tra di queste. Solo che l'etica e le convenzioni sociali (i cosìdetti "valori") ci spingono a tenere a freno l'impulso genetico con il cervello. Qualcuno ci riesce bene, altri ci riescono decisamente peggio.
> Se per convenzione sociale, la nostra società accettasse la poligamia o semplicemente la coppia aperta, ci sarebbero molti meno divorzi e ipocrisie in famiglia.
> So che sarebbe un mondo utopico..Un pò come il comunismo ideale.
> 
> Buscopann


 Non siamo neanche geneticamente pacifici ...insieme alla coppia aperta si potrebbe pacificamente accettare che chi non ama le aperture ti tagliase qualcosa...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2009)

Mai e da nessuna parte.


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2009)

*aristocat*



aristocat ha detto:


> Secondo voi la poligamia, anche nei Paesi dove è riconosciuta legalmente, è un mostruoso esempio di ipocrisia sentimentale (vedi film-capolavoro Lanterne Rosse) oppure, paradossalmente, un modo non ipocrita di vivere l'amore (vedi affermazioni di Pupo, bigamo alla luce del sole)?


 
Credo sia sempre e comunque una forma di accettata ipocrisia... un'adattabilità ai costumi. 
E' nella natura umana cercare nei sentimenti una qual forma di esclusiva. Quanto a Pupo, stendo un velo... credo che chi gli permette di essere bigamo si contenti di quel ruolo, nonostante...
Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non siamo neanche geneticamente pacifici ...insieme alla coppia aperta si potrebbe pacificamente accettare che chi non ama le aperture ti tagliase qualcosa...


In genere una coppia è formata da persone che hanno idee (almeno lo spero) piuttosto simili su certi argomenti. Non si può imporre un modo di vedere le cose. così come non si può imporre la democrazia.
In ogni caso la gelosia e il patto di fedeltà sono sostanzialmente una forma di possesso. Io credo molto nell'esclusività sentimentale, quello sì. Così come credo che l'esclusività fisica sia più che altro una sorta di autocastrazione emotiva dei desideri più animaleschi che fanno comunque parte della nostra natura e che le convenzioni sociali e l'etica sociale ritengono ovviamente ripugnanti.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2009)

Seriamente?
La coppia aperta (credo che parlare di poligamia sia in un non senso nella nostra società) ha due fattori che la rendono debole:
a)perché non capiti che uno dei due membri si senta vittima occorre che entrambi trovino un pari numero di partner gradevoli e contemporaneamente disponibili.
E' chiaro che se uno dei due se ne va con un altro e l'altro resta solo non credo che si possa sentire non messo da parte se nel frattempo vedrà la partita o il film.
b) non tiene conto che le persone con cui ci si accompagna non sono bambole gonfiabili, ma persone con cui ci si relaziona (e dove va a finire l'esclusività sentimentale è immaginabile) e che, comunque, non possono essere disponibili a farsi manipolare.

Inoltre è chiaro che è una condizione che può reggere fino a una certa età e la sensazione poi di essere entrambi il ripiego, perché non si è trovato di meglio, può corrodere...

Personalmente non vorrei accanto a me nessuno che considerasse se stesso compatibile con questo modo di intendere i rapporti non solo con me, ma anche con le altre.
In realtà l'avevo, ma non lo sapevo...


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Seriamente?
> La coppia aperta (credo che parlare di poligamia sia in un non senso nella nostra società) ha due fattori che la rendono debole:
> a)perché non capiti che uno dei due membri si senta vittima occorre che entrambi trovino un pari numero di partner gradevoli e contemporaneamente disponibili.
> E' chiaro che se uno dei due se ne va con un altro e l'altro resta solo non credo che si possa sentire non messo da parte se nel frattempo vedrà la partita o il film.
> ...


E' un punto di vista personale che è condiviso da tantissime persone, quasi certamente la maggioranza delle persone.
E' ovvio che chi pensa che la coppia aperta sia solo un grande compromesso non potrà certamente mai capire che forse non lo è. Siccome io non sono gay non potrò mai capire come un uomo possa trovarci di bello nel sesso con un altro uomo. allo stesso modo, siccome non sono donna, non potrò mai capire cosa prova una donna durante un rapporto sessuale, anche se mi venisse spiegato. Tutte le cose che non ci appartengono e che non fanno parte della nostra natura sono a noi incomprensibili.
Secondo me buona parte degli esseri umani, se potesse e se fosse convenzionalmente accettato, si concederebbe tranquillamente delle scappatelle di divertimento proprio perché geneticamente noi non siamo esseri monogami. Ciò che ci rende monogami è la capacità di pensiero e di vivere i sentimenti secondo quelli che sono i "valori" della nostra società e del contesto in cui siamo cresciuti.
Se si vivesse il rapporto di coppia come esclusività sentimentale e non fisica, le coppie aperte sarebbero molto diffuse e forse le mosche bianche sarebbero le coppie convenzionali.
Riguardo ai due punti che rendono la coppia aperta debole dissento, soprattutto sul primo. Se una coppia è aperta non si mette in competizione sul numero di conquiste, anche perché spesso la coppia si apre a un gioco di coppia, non a un farsi gli affari propri senza coinvolgere il partner.
Anche l'evetuale rischio del coinvolgimento sentimentale non regge. Questo può verificarsi sia che la coppia sia chiusa, sia che sia aperta. Basta solo prenderne atto quando questo avviene.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In genere una coppia è formata da persone che hanno idee (almeno lo spero) piuttosto simili su certi argomenti. Non si può imporre un modo di vedere le cose. così come non si può imporre la democrazia.
> In ogni caso la gelosia e il patto di fedeltà sono sostanzialmente una forma di possesso. *Io credo molto nell'esclusività sentimentale, quello sì.* Così come credo che l'esclusività fisica sia più che altro una sorta di autocastrazione emotiva dei desideri più animaleschi che fanno comunque parte della nostra natura e che le convenzioni sociali e l'etica sociale ritengono ovviamente ripugnanti.
> 
> Buscopann


 
Nell'esclusività sentimentale credo anch'io.


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> occorre che entrambi trovino un pari numero di partner gradevoli e contemporaneamente disponibili.
> E' chiaro che se uno dei due se ne va con un altro e l'altro resta solo non credo che si possa sentire non messo da parte se nel frattempo vedrà la partita o il film.


 
La gradevolezza è soggettiva, metterla su questo piano è come una gara, dove c'è sempre chi vince e chi perde. Competizione col partner o questione di autostima?  E' ovvio che debba esserci consapevolezza reciproca e un sentimento talmente grande e forte che niente e nessuno può spezzarlo. Un'utopia, forse. O un'alternativa di vita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' un punto di vista personale che è condiviso da tantissime persone, quasi certamente la maggioranza delle persone.
> E' ovvio che chi pensa che la coppia aperta sia solo un grande compromesso non potrà certamente mai capire che forse non lo è. Siccome io non sono gay non potrò mai capire come un uomo possa trovarci di bello nel sesso con un altro uomo. allo stesso modo, siccome non sono donna, non potrò mai capire cosa prova una donna durante un rapporto sessuale, anche se mi venisse spiegato. Tutte le cose che non ci appartengono e che non fanno parte della nostra natura sono a noi incomprensibili.
> Secondo me buona parte degli esseri umani, se potesse e se fosse convenzionalmente accettato, si concederebbe tranquillamente delle scappatelle di divertimento proprio perché geneticamente noi non siamo esseri monogami. Ciò che ci rende monogami è la capacità di pensiero e di vivere i sentimenti secondo quelli che sono i "valori" della nostra società e del contesto in cui siamo cresciuti.
> Se si vivesse il rapporto di coppia come esclusività sentimentale e non fisica, le coppie aperte sarebbero molto diffuse e forse le mosche bianche sarebbero le coppie convenzionali.
> ...





MK ha detto:


> La gradevolezza è soggettiva, *metterla su questo piano è come una gara, dove c'è sempre chi vince e chi perde.* Competizione col partner o questione di autostima? E' ovvio che debba esserci consapevolezza reciproca e un sentimento talmente grande e forte che niente e nessuno può spezzarlo. Un'utopia, forse. O un'alternativa di vita.


Sono stupita di dover spiegare questa cosa.
Mica pensavo a una gara.
Ma se un partner trova persone per lui gradevoli (e magari disponibili) a ogni piè sospinto e l'altro non ne trova perché non trova persone *a lui *gradite ...la coppia aperta non è più tale perché il primo ha molteplici avventure, il secondo fa l'uncinetto o segue il fantacalcio.
L'idea di una competizione in cui chi ha più partner potesse sentirsi "vincente" su chi non ne ha non mi sfiorava.
Non capisco come vi possa essere venuto in mente.
In quanto al coinvolgimento del partner in queste avventure non è molto chiaro cosa si intenda. 
Allora uno ha le avventure e le racconta al partner; questi si dovrebbe divertire per cosa? Per l'idea di avere un partner ricercato? Per ridicolizzare chi lui si è portato a letto? Per eccitarsi all'idea che l'altro abbia provato e dato piacere ad altri?
Oppure? Le avventure sono vissute insieme, ma allora non è coppia aperta è scambio o orgia.


Il sentimento tra chi con allegria accetta il sesso di chi dice di amare con altri non so che sentimento sia.
L'unico termine "positivo" che trovo adatto è complicità ....che non ho mai considerato positivo perché ha di positivo solo l'idea di alleanza contro un nemico "esterno" che viene poi identificato con chi sta dalla parte della legge.
Forse sarebbe questo da approfondire.
E' singolare che si possa essere disponibili a scandagliare l'animo, ma non per i comportamenti sessuali che si vuol credere che siano solo istintivi e non espressione della nostra interiorità.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Settembre 2009)

Non e'una cosa che m'interessa troppo quella della coppia aperta... anche perche' non riesco ad interessarmi a piu' persone contemporaneamente... mi fa troppa fatica.

Che poi non ne trova una, figuriamoci due o tre


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2009)

*Buscopann*



Buscopann ha detto:


> In genere una coppia è formata da persone che hanno idee (almeno lo spero) piuttosto simili su certi argomenti. Non si può imporre un modo di vedere le cose. così come non si può imporre la democrazia.
> In ogni caso la gelosia e il patto di fedeltà sono sostanzialmente una forma di possesso. Io credo molto nell'esclusività sentimentale, quello sì. Così come credo che l'esclusività fisica sia più che altro una sorta di autocastrazione emotiva dei desideri più animaleschi che fanno comunque parte della nostra natura e che le convenzioni sociali e l'etica sociale ritengono ovviamente ripugnanti.
> 
> Buscopann


La fedeltà é un possesso se è imposta, se spontanea é solo una scelta.
Certo che se uno dei due pretende l'esclusiva e l'altro ha diversa opinione siamo di fronte ad un conflitto esistenziale e comportamentale oltre che di coppia.
Quanto all'esclusività sentimantale, credo di essere moderatamente pessimista, come fai a pensare di fare solo sesso o esercitare pura passionalità esteriore senza coinvolgimento mentale?
Forse per un uomo é più semplice ma per una donna sarebbe un rassegnarsi ad essere un "momento d'evasione".
Insomma l'esclusiva nei sentimenti esiste ma anche quella é a tempo, e trovo difficile sostenere che se si ha una relazione extra si possa tenerla in stato di non coinvolgimento sentimentale.
Capisco che sia un argomento molto sfuggente e labile nei contorni, ma se mai esistesse nei fatti un rapporto di sesso senza coinvolgimento dei sentimenti, per tenere una storia extra si sarebbe costretti a mentire non solo al partner ufficiale ma anche all'altro/a. Però tutto può essere, ormai non mi meraviglia nulla 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> La fedeltà é un possesso se è imposta, se spontanea é solo una scelta.
> Certo che se uno dei due pretende l'esclusiva e l'altro ha diversa opinione siamo di fronte ad un conflitto esistenziale e comportamentale oltre che di coppia.
> Quanto all'esclusività sentimantale, credo di essere moderatamente pessimista, come fai a pensare di fare solo sesso o esercitare pura passionalità esteriore senza coinvolgimento mentale?
> Forse per un uomo é più semplice ma per una donna sarebbe un rassegnarsi ad essere un "momento d'evasione".
> ...


Si può provare affetto e ovviamente attrazione per una persona con cui finisci a letto, ma non necessariamente amore. Sia per un uomo che per una donna. Non si fa sesso con oggetti inanimati, ma con persone. Tra il bianco e il nero c'è tutta un'immensa scala di grigi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




In ogni caso, quando parlo di coppia aperta, io mi riferisco a una coppia che non si fa bellamente i fatti propri, ma che si apra a giochi di coppia. Normalmente per coppie aperte questo si intende. Non escludo che ci possano essere (e ceratmente ci sono) anche coppie dove i partner si divertono in separata sede anche con altre persone. Ma sono chiaramente più rare.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e'una cosa che m'interessa troppo quella della coppia aperta... anche perche' non riesco ad interessarmi a piu' persone contemporaneamente... mi fa troppa fatica.
> 
> Che poi non ne trova una, figuriamoci due o tre


Pigra  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora uno ha le avventure e le racconta al partner; questi si dovrebbe divertire per cosa? Per l'idea di avere un partner ricercato? Per ridicolizzare chi lui si è portato a letto? Per eccitarsi all'idea che l'altro abbia provato e dato piacere ad altri?
> Oppure? Le avventure sono vissute insieme, ma allora non è coppia aperta è scambio o orgia.


Persa parti sempre dal presupposto che il tutto venga imposto da uno dei due partner, ovvio che ci debba essere una base reciproca di condivisione.


----------



## Bruja (27 Settembre 2009)

*Busco*

.





Buscopann ha detto:


> Si può provare affetto e ovviamente attrazione per una persona con cui finisci a letto, ma non necessariamente amore. Questo lo capisco ma bisogna comunque essere tagliati per un dualismo del genereSia per un uomo che per una donna. Non si fa sesso con oggetti inanimati, ma con persone. Tra il bianco e il nero c'è tutta un'immensa scala di grigi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Persa parti sempre dal presupposto che il tutto venga imposto da uno dei due partner, ovvio che ci debba essere una base reciproca di condivisione.


Allora parliamo chiaro.
Uno dei due trova partner con cui ha voglia di andare a letto e l'altro no, l'altro non trova che rare persone che lo attirano. 
E' una situazione tanto improbabile?
No, mi sembra la più possibile.
E' chiaro che chi starà facendo altro non si divertirà molto.
Oppure, come dice Busco, si tratta di frequentare insieme, locali, piazzuole ecc e farlo con chi fa meno schifo dei presenti ...ma anche lì uno/a dei due trova che i presenti siano gradevoli e l'altro no e uno dei due si deve adattare.
Esiste una terza possibilità: il rapporto di coppia è visto come quello di due complici che condividono rapporti multipli insieme con chi capita perché quel che conta è la situazione "tragressiva"* e gli altri partecipanti sono solo organi sessuali attaccati a corpi, quali fossero appunto vibratori o bambole gonfiabili.
La coppia ha funzione di reciproca protezione e validazione e da ciò può nascere anche un sentimento.
Boh se a qualcuno piace sentirsi di vivere un racconto porno e si eccita all'idea di poter suscitare eccitazione a chi piace vivere certe situazioni e trova piacevole la reciproca umiliazione ...non la chiami però "coppia aperta" che è una modalità di relazione teorizzata con diverse premesse.

*poi si trasgredisce in realtà a casa da soli.


----------



## Old amarax (27 Settembre 2009)

Stiamo combinati maluccio fra poligamia , poliamore ( ricordate? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) e scambio di coppia 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  un parente che lavora nelle forze dell'ordine mi ha detto che hanno pronte delle azioni per beccare queste coppie. Ed anche quelle che si appartano in macchina. Per questi ultimi arriva una multa amministrativa a casa ( immaginate il/ la coniuge????) ...chissà per cosa poi...oltraggio al pudore? metteranno un divieto di sesso??


Lo cerco...

Ciao asu


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora parliamo chiaro.
> Uno dei due trova partner con cui ha voglia di andare a letto e l'altro no, l'altro non trova che rare persone che lo attirano.
> E' una situazione tanto improbabile?
> No, mi sembra la più possibile.
> ...


Sbagli ancora. Nessuno dei due si adatta.  Gli eventuali partecipanti al gioco è ovvio che sono di estremo gradimento per entrambi i partner. 
Comunque mi fermo qui perché ho capito che tale argomento è per te assolutamente incomprensibile. Come lo sono per me altre cose d'altra parte. Tutti noi abbiamo dei limiti. Non credo ci sia nulla di male. La presunzione è voler capire a tutti i costi ciò che non siamo in grado di capire e per questo motivo affermare che sia sbagliato.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sbagli ancora. Nessuno dei due si adatta. Gli eventuali partecipanti al gioco è ovvio che sono di estremo gradimento per entrambi i partner.
> Comunque mi fermo qui perché ho capito che tale argomento è per te assolutamente incomprensibile. Come lo sono per me altre cose d'altra parte. Tutti noi abbiamo dei limiti. Non credo ci sia nulla di male. La presunzione è voler capire a tutti i costi ciò che non siamo in grado di capire e per questo motivo affermare che sia sbagliato.
> 
> Buscopann


 Possono essere entrambi di gusti facili ...vero non l'avevo considerato.
Comunque io ho descritto con chiarezza ...puoi pure descrivere con chiarezza anche tu.
L'argomento non l'ho aperto io e non ho esperienza in merito.
Chi può spiegare lo faccia.
Rispondere "non potete capire" mi sembra che sia segno di una mentalità non molto ...aperta...


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora parliamo chiaro.
> Uno dei due trova partner con cui ha voglia di andare a letto e l'altro no, l'altro non trova che rare persone che lo attirano.


Si parte sempre dal presupposto del lo fai tu e allora lo devo fare anch'io allo stesso livello con lo stesso numero di conquiste e di performance. Ma non è questo il discorso secondo me, è questione di apertura mentale. Di possibilità che accada. Magari non accade mai ma se dovesse. Liberi di farlo entrambi. Si teorizza ovviamente, non è detto che funzioni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Si parte sempre dal presupposto del lo fai tu e allora lo devo fare anch'io allo stesso livello con lo stesso numero di conquiste e di performance. Ma non è questo il discorso secondo me, è questione di apertura mentale. Di possibilità che accada. Magari non accade mai ma se dovesse. Liberi di farlo entrambi. Si teorizza ovviamente, non è detto che funzioni.


 Se non è alla pari nel concreto e non come teoria è ...tradimento chiamato in un altro modo


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non è alla pari nel concreto e non come teoria è ...tradimento chiamato in un altro modo


Ah, altrimenti se uno io e uno tu allora non è tradimento? Il tradimento si ha quando si rompe il patto di fedeltà reciproco (e delle volte, molte volte, ci sono tradimenti ben più peggiori di quelli sessuali). Se il patto è altro non vedo dove ci sia il tradimento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ah, altrimenti se uno io e uno tu allora non è tradimento? Il tradimento si ha quando si rompe il patto di fedeltà reciproco (e delle volte, molte volte, ci sono tradimenti ben più peggiori di quelli sessuali). Se il patto è altro non vedo dove ci sia il tradimento.


 Se il patto è "tradiamoci senza rancor" non è tradimento?


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se il patto è "tradiamoci senza rancor" non è tradimento?


Se il patto è ci amiamo punto, qualsiasi cosa succeda, anche se dovesse succedere di provare *momentanea* attrazione fisica verso qualcun altro, non è tradimento. For me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se il patto è ci amiamo punto, qualsiasi cosa succeda, anche se dovesse succedere di provare *momentanea* attrazione fisica verso qualcun altro, non è tradimento. For me.


E' tradimento momentaneo che non mette in discussione matrimonio (=coppia) e famiglia.
Lo applicavano anche le nostre nonne.


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Possono essere entrambi di gusti facili ...vero non l'avevo considerato.
> *Comunque io ho descritto con chiarezza ...puoi pure descrivere con chiarezza anche tu.*
> L'argomento non l'ho aperto io e non ho esperienza in merito.
> Chi può spiegare lo faccia.
> *Rispondere "non potete capire" mi sembra che sia segno di una mentalità non molto ...aperta...*


Ci ho provato per anni a farti capire con chiarezza il discorso della coppia aperta. Ma è sempre stato come sbattere contro un muro di gomma. 
E' un pò come cercare a far capire alla Binetti che i gay non hanno una deviazione sessuale. 
Il confronto ci potrebbe essere solo nel caso in cui una persona ammetta che esistono altre realtà rispetto alla propria visione delle cose. Mancando tali presupposti è del tutto inutile riprendere per la centesima volta la discussione.
Abbiamo capito che secondo te la coppia aperta è un abile compromesso. Io ti dico che ti stai sbagliando. Ho provato anche a spiegarti perché. Non ti ho convinta. E' inutile andare avanti

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci ho provato per anni a farti capire con chiarezza il discorso della coppia aperta. Ma è sempre stato come sbattere contro un muro di gomma.
> E' un pò come cercare a far capire alla Binetti che i gay non hanno una deviazione sessuale.
> Il confronto ci potrebbe essere solo nel caso in cui una persona ammetta che esistono altre realtà rispetto alla propria visione delle cose. Mancando tali presupposti è del tutto inutile riprendere per la centesima volta la discussione.
> Abbiamo capito che secondo te la coppia aperta è un abile compromesso. Io ti dico che ti stai sbagliando. Ho provato anche a spiegarti perché. Non ti ho convinta. E' inutile andare avanti
> ...


 Non sei obbligato ad approfondire, ma non dire che hai spiegato dicendo solo affermazioni di principio quando io ho tradotto nel concreto come si possano svolgere le cose.


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' tradimento momentaneo che non mette in discussione matrimonio (=coppia) e famiglia.
> Lo applicavano anche le nostre nonne.


Il tradimento come da te inteso non è quello dell'attrazione fisica momentanea ma la fine di un rapporto per innamoramento e desiderio di unione stabile con un'altra persona. L'amore finisce. Succede. All'epoca delle nostre nonne il divorzio non esisteva.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il tradimento come da te inteso non è quello dell'attrazione fisica momentanea ma la fine di un rapporto per innamoramento e desiderio di unione stabile con un'altra persona. L'amore finisce. Succede. All'epoca delle nostre nonne il divorzio non esisteva.


 All'epoca c'erano casini, puttane, coccotte, amanti, mantenute ...semplice attrazione fisica ...che nonne aperte ci sono nel nostro passato!


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sei obbligato ad approfondire, ma non dire che hai spiegato dicendo solo affermazioni di principio quando io ho tradotto nel concreto come si possano svolgere le cose.


Ho approfondito e argomentato tantissime vlte. Lo sai meglio di me quanto ho scritto e discusso con te su questo argomento.
Ci sta provando ora anche MK. Ti spiega in maniera molto semplice perché non può essere tradimento e tu le rispondi che a casa tua è tradimento. Quindi, se a casa tua è tradimento deve esserlo a casa di chiunque. La tua è una visione che non ammette realtà diverse da quelli che sono i tuoi personali valori, almeno per quello che riguarda questo argomento.
Io, MK o chiunque abbia idee divrese dalla tua non ti vuole convincere che i tuoi valori siano sbagliati, anzi. Ti si vuole solo dire che una coppia si può fondare anche su regole profondamente in contraddizione rispetto a quelle che tu auspichi. E non necessariamente questo è un compromesso.
Se tu non considerassi l'esclusività sentimentale inprescindibilmente legata a quella fisica (ma non ci riesci) potresti capire. E' questo concetto quello di base su cui si fonda una coppia aperta. 
Non ti stiamo dicendo che ci sia un modo migliore o peggiore di vivere il proprio rapporto di coppia, ma solo che coppie di questo tipo esistono e non hanno gusti facili, non si adattano alle esigenze del partner o altrre robe simili. Anzi, sono le coppie dove, essendoci più dialogo, c'è più complicità, meno gelosia e dove ci sono meno frustrazioni.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho approfondito e argomentato tantissime vlte. Lo sai meglio di me quanto ho scritto e discusso con te su questo argomento.
> Ci sta provando ora anche MK. Ti spiega in maniera molto semplice perché non può essere tradimento e tu le rispondi che a casa tua è tradimento. Quindi, se a casa tua è tradimento deve esserlo a casa di chiunque. La tua è una visione che non ammette realtà diverse da quelli che sono i tuoi personali valori, almeno per quello che riguarda questo argomento.
> Io, MK o chiunque abbia idee divrese dalla tua non ti vuole convincere che i tuoi valori siano sbagliati, anzi. Ti si vuole solo dire che una coppia si può fondare anche su regole profondamente in contraddizione rispetto a quelle che tu auspichi. E non necessariamente questo è un compromesso.
> Se tu non considerassi l'esclusività sentimentale inprescindibilmente legata a quella fisica (ma non ci riesci) potresti capire. E' questo concetto quello di base su cui si fonda una coppia aperta.
> ...


 E concretamente come si gestisce la cosa?


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' tradimento momentaneo che non mette in discussione matrimonio (=coppia) e famiglia.
> Lo applicavano anche le nostre nonne.


Perchè tradimento? In che misura?

Fisico? Presupporrebbe un possesso dell'altra...cosa che non è, nè in una coppia "tradizionale" nè tantomeno in una "aperta".

Mentale? Mi par che dalle descrizioni la mente non sia minimamente coinvolta, ma solo il puro istinto

Relazionale? Son d'accordo sul tipo di relazione che hanno e che vogliono entrambi...

Le nostre nonne, in teoria, non avevano concordato un bel nulla, se l'erano presi, arbitrariamente, i nostri nonni...

Non vedo l'analogia....a meno di chiarimenti sul concetto stesso di tradimento...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> All'epoca c'erano casini, puttane, coccotte, amanti, mantenute ...semplice attrazione fisica ...che nonne aperte ci sono nel nostro passato!


All'epoca c'era solo più ipocrisia. Per il resto non è cambiato molto nel nostro modo di vivere i rapporti di coppia

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E concretamente come si gestisce la cosa?


Questo lo decidono i due partner in base a quelli che sono i loro desideri e le loro aspirazoni che in tal caso devono ovviamente essere parecchio simili. In un certo senso non è così diversa la situazione in una coppia tradizionale da questo punto di vista. E' ovvio che essendo abbastanza rare le persone che hanno queste aspirazioni e che riescono anche a gestirle, le coppie aperte non sono così tante. Ma quando funziona non è assolutamente un compromesso

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo lo decidono i due partner in base a quelli che sono i loro desideri e le loro aspirazoni che in tal caso devono ovviamente essere parecchio simili. In un certo senso non è così diversa la situazione in una coppia tradizionale da questo punto di vista. E' ovvio che essendo abbastanza rare le persone che hanno queste aspirazioni e che riescono anche a gestirle, le coppie aperte non sono così tante. Ma quando funziona non è assolutamente un compromesso
> 
> Buscopann


 Boh ...un'altra affermazione di principio...
Concretamente puoi fare esempi?
Io ne ho fatti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè tradimento? In che misura?
> 
> Fisico? Presupporrebbe un possesso dell'altra...cosa che non è, nè in una coppia "tradizionale" nè tantomeno in una "aperta".
> 
> ...


 Era in risposta a MK e a quel che aveva scritto.


----------



## Old aristocat (27 Settembre 2009)

Questa mia domanda è sorta dopo un articolo-inchiesta (con tanto di foto; purtroppo non mi ricordo il settimanale!...) sulla vita dei mormoni in Nord-America. Mi ha colpito l'assurdità del loro equilibrio famigliare, qualora non fosse una messinscena (marito + tante mogli, con lo scopo dichiarato di mettere al mondo quanti più figli possibili, sembra. Della serie: se io voglio 30 figli, non posso pretenderli da una moglie sola; da qui tanti matrimoni per ancora più procreazioni...)
Nell'articolo veniva mostrato un certo senso di accettazione (sbandierato?) di queste mogli, 
questo loro convivere "gioiosamente" tutti nella stessa casa, in uno stile di vita spartano in cui anche i bambini più piccoli aiutano a mungere le mucche dell'azienda-fattoria di famiglia...(nb: i bambini non hanno giocattoli.)
Il tutto nell'anno di grazia 2009.
Allora mi chiedo, se tutto questo è vero:
-  loro ci credono veramente in questo modello??
-  la loro è un'enorme ipocrisia, un grottesco teatrino che mettono in piedi?
-  siamo noi che sbagliamo a credere in un modello diverso, basato sulla monogamia?...
Boh?!?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Questa mia domanda è sorta dopo un articolo-inchiesta (con tanto di foto; purtroppo non mi ricordo il settimanale!...) sulla vita dei mormoni in Nord-America. Mi ha colpito l'assurdità del loro equilibrio famigliare, qualora non fosse una messinscena (marito + tante mogli, con lo scopo dichiarato di mettere al mondo quanti più figli possibili, sembra. Della serie: se io voglio 30 figli, non posso pretenderli da una moglie sola; da qui tanti matrimoni per ancora più procreazioni...)
> Nell'articolo veniva mostrato un certo senso di accettazione (sbandierato?) di queste mogli,
> questo loro convivere "gioiosamente" tutti nella stessa casa, in uno stile di vita spartano in cui anche i bambini più piccoli aiutano a mungere le mucche dell'azienda-fattoria di famiglia...(nb: i bambini non hanno giocattoli.)
> Il tutto nell'anno di grazia 2009.
> ...


Non vedo ipocrisia nel loro modello... tutti sanno e vivono felici e contenti. Buon per loro.
Credo che ognuno sia libero di scegliere in che modo relazionarsi...  basta essere chiari con se stessi e con chi ci si relaziona e non vedo ipocrisia... come non la vedo in chi sceglie di relazionarsi diversamente.


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> (vedi affermazioni di Pupo, bigamo alla luce del sole)?


 non nominare il nome di Dio invano
ps ho scoperto da poco che il "gelato al cioccolato" cantato da Pupo e scritto da Malgioglio non e' altro che il "giocattolo" di quest'ultimo preso durante un suo viaggio in africa
birbantello.......


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Questa mia domanda è sorta dopo un articolo-inchiesta (con tanto di foto; purtroppo non mi ricordo il settimanale!...) sulla vita dei mormoni in Nord-America. Mi ha colpito l'assurdità del loro equilibrio famigliare, qualora non fosse una messinscena (marito + tante mogli, con lo scopo dichiarato di mettere al mondo quanti più figli possibili, sembra. Della serie: se io voglio 30 figli, non posso pretenderli da una moglie sola; da qui tanti matrimoni per ancora più procreazioni...)
> Nell'articolo veniva mostrato un certo senso di accettazione (sbandierato?) di queste mogli,
> questo loro convivere "gioiosamente" tutti nella stessa casa, in uno stile di vita spartano in cui anche i bambini più piccoli aiutano a mungere le mucche dell'azienda-fattoria di famiglia...(nb: i bambini non hanno giocattoli.)
> Il tutto nell'anno di grazia 2009.
> ...


 Non vedo dove sia l'ipocrisia, francamente... è uno stile di vita, quando è scelto e non imposto che problema c'è?


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> All'epoca c'erano casini, puttane, coccotte, amanti, mantenute ...semplice attrazione fisica ...che nonne aperte ci sono nel nostro passato!


E le donne che stavano dall'altra parte della barricata che facevano?


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> All'epoca* c'erano casini, puttane, coccotte, amanti, mantenute* ...semplice attrazione fisica ...che nonne aperte ci sono nel nostro passato!


 Bel club... come si diventa soci?


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In natura esistono milioni (o miliardi?) di specie animali. Tra queste, quelle riconosciute come monogame sono non più di 10. Geneticamente l'essere umano non rientra tra di queste.* Solo che l'etica e le convenzioni sociali (i cosìdetti "valori") ci spingono a tenere a freno l'impulso genetico con il cervello*. Qualcuno ci riesce bene, altri ci riescono decisamente peggio.
> Se per convenzione sociale, la nostra società accettasse la poligamia o semplicemente la coppia aperta, ci sarebbero molti meno divorzi e ipocrisie in famiglia.
> So che sarebbe un mondo utopico..Un pò come il comunismo ideale.
> 
> Buscopann


personalmente mi sento monogama al di là di ogni convenzione sociale o morale.
allargare a tutti questa visione ha gli stessi limiti di coloro i quali non ammettono la poligamia degli altri.
non la sento come questione etica quanto di impossibilità di amare più persone alla volta;
oltretutto mi pongo anch'io il grande limite della selezione....dove troverei più uomini che mi garbino ?


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> personalmente mi sento monogama al di là di ogni convenzione sociale o morale.
> *allargare a tutti questa visione ha gli stessi limiti di coloro i quali non ammettono la poligamia degli altri*.
> non la sento come questione etica quanto di impossibilità di amare più persone alla volta;
> oltretutto mi pongo anch'io il grande limite della selezione....dove troverei più uomini che mi garbino ?


Stavolta devo darti ragione. E non sai quanto mi costa farlo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old aristocat (28 Settembre 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non nominare il nome di Dio invano
> ps ho scoperto da poco che il "gelato al cioccolato" cantato da Pupo e scritto da Malgioglio non e' altro che il "giocattolo" di quest'ultimo preso durante un suo viaggio in africa
> birbantello.......


e Pupo che si presta a cantarle, queste perle della musica


----------



## Old aristocat (28 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non vedo dove sia l'ipocrisia, francamente... è uno stile di vita, quando è scelto e non imposto che problema c'è?


sicuro che non è imposto sin da piccoli?


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> sicuro che non è imposto sin da piccoli?


ovvio, prova a chiedere che succede se uno dei figli non è del "marito"


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> sicuro che non è imposto sin da piccoli?


 Tutto ci è imposto sin da piccoli... qualunque visione del mondo tu abbia da adulta.


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2009)

arriviamo sempre allo stesso punto; mi sembra proprio con buscopann se ne parlava tempo fa.
io sostengo che dal momento che hai figli le  libertà di questo tipo diventano al di sopra della mia visione di vita  e della famiglia in genere .


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> arriviamo sempre allo stesso punto; mi sembra proprio con buscopann se ne parlava tempo fa.
> io sostengo che dal momento che hai figli le  libertà di questo tipo diventano al di sopra della mia visione di vita  e della famiglia in genere .


quoto, sarei proprio curiosa infatti di vedere che succede in queste "coppie aperte" quando lei resta incinta


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutto ci è imposto sin da piccoli... qualunque visione del mondo tu abbia da adulta.


Boh  non lo so... non mi sento di dare la colpa ai miei per la visione del mondo che ho ora! LOL


----------



## Old Iris2 (29 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Secondo voi la poligamia, anche nei Paesi dove è riconosciuta legalmente, è un mostruoso esempio di ipocrisia sentimentale (vedi film-capolavoro Lanterne Rosse) oppure, paradossalmente, un modo non ipocrita di vivere l'amore (vedi affermazioni di Pupo, bigamo alla luce del sole)?


 
Nessuno dei due. La poligamia non è un modo di vivere l'amore come sentimento. E' una maniera di istituzionalizzare dei rapporti familiari.
Va letta nel contesto in cui si trova.
Nella nostra culTura, quella occidentale e contemporanea non esiste. quella di Pupo (ma guarda che esempio!) non è bigamia, ma adulterio . Che poi tutti siano consenzienti, almeno secondo quanto dice lui, è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Old Iris2 (29 Settembre 2009)

Altra cosa: la poligamia, con la coppia aperta non c'entra nulla. La poligamia non prevede rapporto di coppia. E di aperto le istituzioni poligamiche hanno ben poco. Guai a chi sgarra.


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Boh non lo so... non mi sento di dare la colpa ai miei per la visione del mondo che ho ora! LOL


 Perchè la colpa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   E poi mica parlo solo dei genitori... ma di tutto quello che l'ambiente in cui cresci ti carica addosso. Poi c'è la tua parte  innata che ci si schekera assieme, e tira fuori la iena full-optional


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Nessuno dei due. La poligamia non è un modo di vivere l'amore come sentimento. *E' una maniera di istituzionalizzare dei rapporti familiari.*
> Va letta nel contesto in cui si trova.
> Nella nostra culTura, quella occidentale e contemporanea non esiste. quella di Pupo (ma guarda che esempio!) non è bigamia, ma adulterio . Che poi tutti siano consenzienti, almeno secondo quanto dice lui, è un altro paio di maniche.


 Anche il nostro matrimonio monogamo, se per questo.


----------



## Old Iris2 (29 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche il nostro matrimonio monogamo, se per questo.


 Mica ho detto il contrario.


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Mica ho detto il contrario.


 Mica ho detto che l'hai detto.


----------



## Old Iris2 (29 Settembre 2009)

Poi la poligamia è un lusso. Pochi uomini possono permetersi di mantenere molte donne. In realtà, anche nei paesi ove è consentita è piuttosto rara.


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Poi la poligamia è un lusso. Pochi uomini possono permetersi di mantenere molte donne. In realtà, anche nei paesi ove è consentita è piuttosto rara.


 ... e pensa alle suocere... poracci


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Poi la poligamia è un lusso. Pochi uomini possono permetersi di mantenere molte donne. In realtà, anche nei paesi ove è consentita è piuttosto rara.


Vero.. escludendo gli harem di qualche arabo riccone (e pure quelli non e' che se le sposino tutte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ...
Nella poligamia le mogli andrebbero amate e sostenute in egual misura... mi sembra troppo per un qualunque uomo!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e pensa alle suocere... poracci





















E tutto il doppio parentado dove lo lasci?


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E tutto il doppio parentado dove lo lasci?


 Ma infatti... ecco perchè poi finiscono per fare i kamikaze...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti... ecco perchè poi finiscono per fare i kamikaze...


Empatizzo


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2009)

ci sono anche quelle che equivalgono a tre o quattro ...come logorio mentale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




una prece per quella vittima di mio marito


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> arriviamo sempre allo stesso punto; mi sembra proprio con buscopann se ne parlava tempo fa.
> io sostengo che dal momento che hai figli le libertà di questo tipo diventano al di sopra della mia visione di vita e della famiglia in genere .


E' evidente che come i figli assorbono molte delle proprie attività (compresa la palestra, il cinema il mercoled' sera o la sciata della domenica), la loro presenza influenza notevolmente anche gli equilibri della coppia. In linea generale comunque se una coppia è "aperta" non cambia dopo la nascita dei figli (almeno così non è successo in quelle che conosco anche personalmente). Cambia semplicemente il tempo che la coppia ha adisposizione per divertirsi ovviamente. come accade anche nelle coppie tradizionali.

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' evidente che come i figli assorbono molte delle proprie attività (compresa la palestra, il cinema il mercoled' sera o la sciata della domenica), la loro presenza influenza notevolmente anche gli equilibri della coppia. *In linea generale comunque se una coppia è "aperta" non cambia dopo la nascita dei figli (almeno così non è successo in quelle che conosco anche personalmente). Cambia semplicemente il tempo che la coppia ha adisposizione per divertirsi ovviamente. come accade anche nelle coppie tradizionali*.
> 
> Buscopann


Mi semba anche giusto, d'altronde... pure coi figli, se ci si organizza si possono curare le proprie passioni.


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi semba anche giusto, d'altronde... pure coi figli, se ci si organizza si possono curare le proprie passioni.


non lo metto in dubbio .per quanto mi riguarda , pensare all'effetto che farebbe ad un figlio pensare al padre e alla madre che fanno gli alternativi con altri , mi toglierebbe ogni velleità se anche le avessi.


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio .per quanto mi riguarda , pensare all'effetto che farebbe ad un figlio pensare al padre e alla madre che fanno gli alternativi con altri , mi toglierebbe ogni velleità se anche le avessi.


ma io non credo che ai figli raccontino queste velleità


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio .per quanto mi riguarda , pensare all'effetto che farebbe ad un figlio pensare al padre e alla madre che fanno gli alternativi con altri , mi toglierebbe ogni velleità se anche le avessi.


Chi ha questo stile di vita, ha una visione del mondo e delle sue cose completamente diversa dalla nostra. Anche io proverei le tue sensazioni, ma capisco che non posso capire chi vede la realtà in un modo così diverso dal mio.


----------

